

Automatically Encrypting all Incoming Email - mike-cardwell
https://grepular.com/Automatically_Encrypting_all_Incoming_Email

======
dClauzel
Full disk encryption is the way to go.

Having several tools for encrypting the logs, then the email, then the web
browser history, and so, is not safe. Better to protect the full drive, and
for everything.

------
mike-cardwell
I've posted this here before, but given recent news, it seems relevant.

